# Hauling Cords With a Half-Ton Truck



## Mr A (Jul 3, 2012)

Most rental yards wont let you do much with a half-ton pickup truck. This last week, I just noticed a few SUV type vehicles hauling dual axle trailers, with brake assist. 5000 pounds of hauling from U-Haul, $40, gets you a 6'X12' dual axle, hydraulic brake assist trailer. They let you take it out with a half-ton pickup. I have a Chevy 1500, rated to haul 8800 pounds in the owners manual. I hope that doesn't include the weight of the truck? That wouldn't be much hauling as it weighs 6500lbs. I just hauled 2 cords, no problem, of year down walnut. A little fish tailing over 50MPH. Got it home, no problems.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Jul 3, 2012)

"A little fish tailing over 50MPH."

Not enough toungue weight. Next time load more to the front so that the tow vehicle sits about an inch lower loaded than unloaded.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 3, 2012)

Ideally, tongue weight should be roughly 10% of trailer weight.  That's 200 lb tongue weight per ton of trailer, for the slower folks.  Tongue weight much less than 8% will lead to fish tailing, depending on the specific trailer, and I've never seen anyone recommend more than 15%.  Tongue height can also affect the dynamics.  Use the right drop hitch to get the trailer roughly level when loaded.


----------



## MarkinNC (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not sure how many trips you made to get your 2 cords of wood home.  I generally haul about 1 cord at a time with my 14 foot landscape trailer putting me in the 6500 pound area (with two 3500# axles).  Two cords of dry walnut would weigh 8000# and wet would be over 9000#, plus the weight of the trailer.  I looked at the Uhaul trailers are rated to haul less less than 3000# (yes the tandem axle 6x12) and I was surprised by this.  Since most half tons carry about 2000# or less in the bed, trailers make a lot of since.  Plus you don't have to lift the wood up as high and worry about hurting your truck, and if your Chevy has a tow capacity of 8800#, it's a newer one.  Tongue weight is usually the limiting factor for half tons.  Surge brakes are OK unless you are trying to back uphill with weight.  Electric brakes are much safer, especially if you haul in the mountains like I do.

Fishtailing is worrisome.  We have had 2 tow vehicles (one Dodge Dakota and one Toyota Tundra) in my recent memory (around here) fishtail, jack knife and turn on their sides while towing RV trailers.  Sadly in one case a 17 year old occupant was killed. It's cliche but that old saying about no free lunch is true.

Here are a couple links I referenced.  One is Uhaul and the other is really good reading.  It has the weight of dry and wet wood by various species.:

http://www.uhaul.com/Reservations/EquipmentDetail.aspx?model=HO

http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 4, 2012)

U Haul severely underrates their trailers.

I've towed conventional trailers loaded to 10K lbs at 70MPH.  Rock solid, no fishtailing.  You were most likely a little heavy behind the axles.


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 6, 2012)

Keep in mind, go easy with a 1/2 ton tranny. Not really meant to haul 10,000lbs of wood. Hot days could be fatal.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 6, 2012)

flyingcow said:


> go easy with a 1/2 ton tranny.



1/2 ton tranny:

http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/323542/922414.jpg

Go easy, indeed!


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 6, 2012)

Joful said:


> 1/2 ton tranny:
> 
> http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/323542/922414.jpg
> 
> Go easy, indeed!


 
That also was in my thoughts........But now you're talking WIDE LOAD threads.......


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 6, 2012)

Joful said:


> 1/2 ton tranny:
> 
> http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/323542/922414.jpg
> 
> Go easy, indeed!


----------



## bogydave (Jul 6, 2012)

JeffRey30747 said:


> "A little fish tailing over 50MPH."
> 
> Not enough toungue weight. Next time load more to the front so that the tow vehicle sits about an inch lower loaded than unloaded.


 
+1. Little more tongue weight. And 2 cords is a bit overweight for one load 

I'm looking for a dual axle to haul a cord per trip. The 3500 lbs single axle I have is good for 1/2 cord & easy to overload.
Will make do & someday upgrade when I find one at the right price.

Drive safe


----------



## BrianK (Jul 8, 2012)

Joful said:


> 1/2 ton tranny:
> 
> http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/323542/922414.jpg
> 
> Go easy, indeed!


----------



## lukem (Jul 9, 2012)

Joful said:


> 1/2 ton tranny:
> 
> http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/323542/922414.jpg
> 
> Go easy, indeed!


 
Now why did you have to go and do that?  Seriously.


----------



## mecreature (Jul 9, 2012)

I pull a camper right at 6000 lbs with my 1500.
I use weight distribution with an anti sway bar.
I have rented dual axle trailers from Uhaul.
I think they have 3500 lb axles. 
2 cord is a maxed out load. 

In your situation more weight up front is good.
Make it squat but not to much.
Use a yard stick and measure the wheel wells. Front and Back.
It gives you a good idea of whats going on.


----------

